# Machinist T Shirts



## alloy (Aug 26, 2015)

Just on a whim I googled machinist shirt and found some really cools ones.  Thought I'd share what I found.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 27, 2015)

I like a couple them. If the I love my lathe shirt was machine oriented I would buy one, or twelve.

Sent from somewhere in east Texas!


----------



## alloy (Aug 27, 2015)

I like the first one a lot.  But I'm a CNC guy


----------



## hvontres (Aug 28, 2015)

I love the "It's not a crash" one... Kind of reminds me of how our current CAD vendor never calls it a crash, it is a "premature exit" in all the bug reports I've ever seen


----------



## alloy (Aug 29, 2015)

I like it too.  Made it my signature line


----------

